# Teddy For Raffle Prize



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I was recently asked if I could make another Teddy for a raffle prize I have been busy with my Charity knitting lately although I agreed to make 
one I was a little wary as I had not made any for some time here is the result my daughter suggested that I could make a scarf to finish it off a bit 
more she said maybe perhaps I could make one in brown and cream what do you think would it look better with a scarf ?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a lovely bear! I think either way.. with or without a scarf... he's still a winner!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!! Scarf or ribbon would be beautiful on him.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I would certainly have a hard time parting with this lovely bear, If he's a boy, how about a neck tie, if it's a girl, perhaps a head band with a flower?


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you ! I have messaged the person who asked me to make the bear to see what he would like me to do first


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable Bear. Can you post the pattern please. I don't think he needs anything personally. Or if he does, then maybe a small ribbon.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful bear. It is cute the way it is but a little scarf would be cute too. I would buy a ticket on it either way.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

It is so cute


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely bear. I would like to win him.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

He is gorgeous and I collect teddies so I am picky! I like him "bear" but you could make a scarf in a bright colour like red or yellow...


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cute bear! What about a bow tie? He is a very handsome bear.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

I agree with knitnanny. I like him 'bear', also.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

How about a red plaid scarf or bow tie. But he is adorable either way


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Oh my goodness, what an adorable Bear. Can you post the pattern please. I don't think he needs anything personally. Or if he does, then maybe a small ribbon.


Hi Chris

It is the Huggable Bear pattern by Gypsycream only my teddies made from this pattern never look quite the same as Pats I have no idea why they look so different
I always follow the pattern very strange !


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I would put a cinnamon coloured ribbon around his neck but he's pretty gorgeous the way he is. Love him!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful bear. I would not want to part with it.


----------



## LilyX50 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

